# Plavix long term use of ICD 10 code



## kyannekis (Jul 5, 2019)

Can anyone help clarify what code to use for long term use of Plavix.  Z7982 is what is listed in the ICD 10 book but that says ASA.  When I research Plavix it said it's in a different class of drug not ASA.


----------



## ndanh01 (Jul 5, 2019)

For long term use of Plavix the most appropriate code to assign would be Z79.02.  Plavix (Clopidogrel Bisulfate) is an antiplatelet agent.  Look it up by going to the Alpha index -Long term drug therapy, antiplatelet Z79.02.  Furthermore, if you go to Appendix D of your ICD-10-CM book you will also find that Plavix and Clopidogrel Bisulfate are both listed under Z79.02.


----------



## abbastro (Jul 8, 2019)

kyannekis said:


> Can anyone help clarify what code to use for long term use of Plavix. Z7982 is what is listed in the ICD 10 book but that says ASA. When I research Plavix it said it's in a different class of drug not ASA.



Hi! Plavix (Clopidogrel) is classified as antithrombotic drug. Here's one reliable reference in coding anticoagulants vs. antithrombotics - https://journal.ahima.org/2017/07/1...nce-between-anticoagulants-and-antiplatelets/

Hope this helps!


----------



## kyannekis (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank you everyone.  I was looking under the Appendix A - Codes for Long Term use and it had Z7982 I thought Z7902 was correct so must be a typo in my book.


----------

